# Reihenfolge Optimierung



## unknown (31. Okt 2014)

Hallo

Ich stehe vor einer Aufgabe, bei der ich nicht weiss, welchen Algorithmus ich verwenden sollte.

Die Aufgabe lautet wie folgt:

Wir haben einen Grill und es gilt, das Grillgut in einer optimierten Reihenfolge auf den Grill zu legen, um den Grillprozess so schnell wie möglich abzuschließen. Jedes Grillgut benötigt unterschiedlich viel Platz auf dem Grill. Der Grill misst 50cm x 80cm. Die Grilldauer ist aber für alle Grillwaren identisch.

Könnte mir jemand einen Tipp geben, um welchen Algorithmus es sich da handelt?


----------



## chuxXo (31. Okt 2014)

Eventuell ein Array und eine for-Schleife ? 

In das Array packst dein Grillgut, zum Beispiel als String und dieses hängst du pro Schleifendurchlauf an deinen String "Grill" an


----------



## Saheeda (31. Okt 2014)

Klingt nach Rucksackproblem:
Rucksackproblem


----------



## unknown (31. Okt 2014)

Saheeda hat gesagt.:


> Klingt nach Rucksackproblem:
> Rucksackproblem



Das ist auch mein Verdacht. Allerdings kann ich den direkten Zusammenhang nicht finden.


----------



## Saheeda (31. Okt 2014)

Beim Rucksackproblem geht es darum, die Gegenstände anhand ihres Gewichts optimal auszuwählen.
Bei dir müssen Objekte anhand ihrer Größe optimal ausgewählt werden.


----------

